# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Estoy interesado en contactarme con proveedores de productos orgánicos del Perú para comercializar a los mercados internacionales. Estoy buscando todo tipo de productos orgánicos, tanto frescos como procesados, para exportar a otros países. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo a través de este tema, para empezar a trabajar y promover los productos orgánicos del Perú a nivel mundial, ya que aún no somos tan reconocidos como tal vez pensamos que lo somos. 
Saludos  :Wink:  
PD: Tengo contactos de proveedores orgánicos, pero estoy buscando proveedores interesados en trabajar conmigo; y no al revés.Temas similares: Busco proveedores-importadora canadiense interesada en nuestros productos agricolas Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas Busco Proveedores agricultores de diversos productos Busco proveedores de nueces, oregano, paprika,  pimientas

----------


## carlo

El tema me interesa tengo 1.5 has de PALTA HASS ORGANICA (NO ESTA CERTIFICADA) la Zona es Casma - Ancash. 
CARLO ATARAMA

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> El tema me interesa tengo 1.5 has de PALTA HASS ORGANICA (NO ESTA CERTIFICADA) la Zona es Casma - Ancash. 
> CARLO ATARAMA

 Estimado  Carlo: 
Muchas gracias por responder...  
Te comento que a mí también me interesan las paltas que me ofreces, pero te confieso que el hecho de que no estén certificadas te va a significar un problema -si se trata de exportación-. Tengo la opción de colcar tu producción -o parte de ella- en Tottus, pero para eso necesito saber qué precio estarías pidiendo por tus paltas hass orgánicas y sería bueno que me pases algunas fotografías. 
Si quieres podemos conversar para ver el tema de colocar tus paltas en el exterior, pero para eso necesitas una certificación orgánica. 
Espero tus comentarios. 
Saludos. 
Bruno

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimaod Sr. Bruno: 
Quería hacerle una consulta. Respecto al tema de la Certificación orgánica, la RAE viene impulsando la certificación participativa, pero entiendo que esta no tendría valor en el extranjero. Quisiera consultarle si este tema ha sido conversado en instancias como ADEX o PROMPEX. 
El tema resulta interesante pues nuestra oferta orgánica se ha limitado a cacao, café y banano, pero existen cultivos como las hortalizas y aromáticas que pueden dar el salto, por su calidad, pero que actualmente a falta de un mercado interesante no consolidan su oferta. 
Estaré en contacto con usted para darle mayores detalles 
Atte, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimaod Sr. Bruno: 
> Quería hacerle una consulta. Respecto al tema de la Certificación orgánica, la RAE viene impulsando la certificación participativa, pero entiendo que esta no tendría valor en el extranjero. Quisiera consultarle si este tema ha sido conversado en instancias como ADEX o PROMPEX. 
> El tema resulta interesante pues nuestra oferta orgánica se ha limitado a cacao, café y banano, pero existen cultivos como las hortalizas y aromáticas que pueden dar el salto, por su calidad, pero que actualmente a falta de un mercado interesante no consolidan su oferta. 
> Estaré en contacto con usted para darle mayores detalles 
> Atte, 
> Ing. Angelo Soto T.

 Estimado Ing Angelo: 
La verdad es que no soy un experto en el tema, pero por lo que he podido indagar en mi joven experiencia en el mundo de la comercialización de productos del agro, las certificaciones son la única manera en que los clientes extranjeros pueden "confiar" de que efectivamente se trata de un producto orgánico.  
En pocas palabras, creo que es prácticamente un regla tener que contar con diversas certifaciones, para poder acceder a distintos mercados internacionales; y supongo que esa es una de las grandes barreras de nuestra oferta orgánica, ya que la inversión y el tiempo que requiere cada una de éstas, es aparentemente suficiente para desanimar a varios, más aún si es que no cuentan con un mercado estable y/o en crecimiento. 
Sobre la certficación participativa que me comentas, te confieso que no la conozco; pero supongo que valdrá poco o nada para el cliente extranjero -al menos en el corto plazo-, pues ellos confían más en las tradicionales Global Gap, GMP, HACCP y ISO 9001, Halal, etc -incluso para productos convencionales-. 
En resumen, creo que el MINAG y el AgroBanco deberían de tratar de solucionar este problema para abrirle las puertas a la infinidad de productos orgánicos que aquí se producen; o en todo caso -como bien dice- que ADEX o PROMPEX o PROMPERU -o todos juntos- trabajen para que otros tipos de certificaciones tengan también validez en el exterior. 
Ese es mi humile comentario al respecto, pero pueden haber otras opiniones también. Finalmente, espero que la agricultura orgánica peruana pueda acceder a los mercados con más facilidad, para demostrar la calidad de nuestros productos ecológicos alrededor del mundo y para dar trabajo a más peruanos que trabajan en el campo. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## cesvi

Estimado Bruno: 
Buenas tardes, un saludo afectuoso, tengo Quinua Roja envasada y certificada para exportacion certificado por KAWA BCS OKO GARANTIE, lo tengo en presentaciones de 500gr. Estare atento a tus comentarios, la Quinua es de Ayacucho. 
Saludos. 
Jeampier Avila

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
> Buenas tardes, un saludo afectuoso, tengo Quinua Roja envasada y certificada para exportacion certificado por KAWA BCS OKO GARANTIE, lo tengo en presentaciones de 500gr. Estare atento a tus comentarios, la Quinua es de Ayacucho. 
> Saludos. 
> Jeampier Avila

 Ok Jeampier, gracias. Te tendré en cuenta para cualquier pedido de quinua roja, pero te recomiendo publicar un tema nuevo con toda la información detallada, para que los posibles interesados te contacten directamente también. 
Siempre es bueno decir la cantidad que tienes, adjuntar una ficha técnica y subir foto del producto en la presentación que indicas, para generar mayor interés. 
Éxitos y saludos  :Wink:

----------


## JUAN JOSE ALARCON

Hola amigos como estan, me interesa mucho la comercializacion de productos organicos, vengo trabajando ya varios años en la produccion organica sin embargo la dificultad es la comercializacion, he producido casi todos los cultivos organicamente solo falta el tema de la comercializacion, en la actualidad tengo pisco organico, haber si estan interesados en buscar algun comprador, bueno sino en otros productos, cualquier contacto me pueden llamar al 983 60 4958 mi nombre es Juan Jose 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos como estan, me interesa mucho la comercializacion de productos organicos, vengo trabajando ya varios años en la produccion organica sin embargo la dificultad es la comercializacion, he producido casi todos los cultivos organicamente solo falta el tema de la comercializacion, en la actualidad tengo pisco organico, haber si estan interesados en buscar algun comprador, bueno sino en otros productos, cualquier contacto me pueden llamar al 983 60 4958 mi nombre es Juan Jose 
> Saludos

 Estimado Juan José, ¿tus productos orgánicos están certificados?, porque la certificación es importante para poder comercializar los productos como "orgánicos", a pesar que los hayas cultivado de manera orgánica. 
Los mercados o clientes requieren de algún tipo de certificación, que garantice de alguna manera, que efectivamente son productos cultivados sin ningún tipo de químicos. 
Saludos

----------


## mangcer

A raíz de este tema, quiero plantear lo siguiente: ¿Cómo encontrar productores orgánicos, si el sistema no los fomenta? Les doy mi caso: Vivo en Moquegua y el número de productores orgánicos certificados, según el SENASA (2015) es: 0. Sí, no es un chiste. Y Moquegua es una región agrícola desde antes de la llegada de los españoles. ¿Quién no ha comido una rica palta de Samegua o una chirimoya o unos damascos o las limas de Omate? Y hay miles de agricultores en Moquegua. Ya que por la Reforma Agraria, hay miles de microfundios. La mayoría tiene menos de 1 Ha. Entonces, ¿Cómo hacemos? Si yo quisiera ser proveedor orgánico al autor del post o para exportar, tengo que empezar de 0. Y todos sabemos que una certificación orgánica toma de 2 a 3 años en lograrla. Eso sin contar lo que me tomaría comprar la parcela, conseguir las semillas o los plantones, etc. Y claro allí viene el OTRO PROBLEMAZO: Se invierte mucho más en producción orgánica que en la convencional. Entonces, si voy a meter plata, por lo menos debo estar seguro que voy vender todo lo que produzca. ¿Quién me lo asegura? ¿Acaso no es cierto que hay productos agrícolas que cambian sus precios de la noche a la mañana? Si es producción convencional y se trata de hortalizas o tubérculos anuales, no se pierde mucho; pero si hablamos de frutales o berries o viñedo Red Globe, ¡Por Dios! Es un suicidio. Por tanto, pediría si alguien del foro puede contribuir en indicar cuáles productos orgánicos tienen futuro, lo suficiente como para invertir en ellos y no morir en el intento.

----------

Orison San Juan Guzmán

----------

